# Minis and their "Funny face moments"



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok I don't know about you guys, but my guys are all MAJOR hams! 




 Here are some pics of my guys in their not so "Bright" moments! 

*"Sox" *






*My welsh "Guppy"*






*"Midge"*






*"Josh"*






*"Midge" this past weekend *


----------



## debsminis (Jan 5, 2011)

Taylor, Midge is a beauty


----------



## Mona (Jan 5, 2011)

This is one I have on my "About Me" page...


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jan 5, 2011)

Mona I love that face!

Heres a couple i've caught on camera.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 5, 2011)

There so pretty


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 5, 2011)

debsminis said:


> Taylor, Midge is a beauty


Oh Thank you! "midge" is just his nickname...His registered Name is "Funny Farms Crimson Knight" but when I say Knight everyone expects to see a black mini!


----------



## candycar (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll play!





Lexy











Jelly Bean


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 5, 2011)

candycar said:


> I'll play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the first picture!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 5, 2011)

Cute pictures everyone! Candycar, did you realize that in the picture where your mare is sticking her tongue out its in the shape of a heart? I love everyone's pictures, Ill look around and see if I have any.

Dan.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## wrs (Jan 5, 2011)

This is becoming one of my favorite threads. Love all the pictures so far. Minis make the cutest faces.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 5, 2011)

Atlantis giving the RAZZZZZZBERRY!!!


----------



## Relic (Jan 5, 2011)

Funny face Eddie


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 6, 2011)

I LOVE the funny faces!!! All of them





Here is my boy Polk giving me his opinion on the new harness.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 6, 2011)

Cute thread!





Here are a few of mine of our guy, Saber.






taken through a window






with Great Dane puppy, Spice






grooming Great Dane, Eagle






chewing & shaking






with Great Dane, Rooster


----------



## sundancer (Jan 6, 2011)

OMG what personalities they show!!! Way too funny... love them!!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## maplegum (Jan 6, 2011)

What a great thread!

Bailey -











Willow -


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 8, 2011)

Cute photos everyone



Here's one of mine. Sophie and her pumpkin smile


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is my little ham when she was just a baby!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 10, 2011)

Baby Max


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jan 12, 2011)

I love these. Here are a few of mine. First off my stallion, Levi.












My colt, Spiderman. Sadly he is at the Rainbow Bridge now.






I have a few more but won't overload you. lol.


----------



## Poodlepill (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, all these pictures are sooooooo funny! you guys captured some great faces!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 14, 2011)

PaintedMeadows said:


> I love these. Here are a few of mine. First off my stallion, Levi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love these two!!






:rofl


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

What my beauty thinks of the snow we've been getting.


----------



## markadoodle (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome topic, Taylor. 





 

My colt Jasper and his Dam... he decided if he kept on clacking, no one would beat up on him.






And my Filly Brilly, she just had to stick her face right in the snow


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 14, 2011)

This has got to be THE BEST photo topic EVER!!! Most of these photos should be entered in contests! Love them!


----------

